
KDE Plasma 5.7.0 Released - Tsiolkovsky
https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.7.0.php
======
gravypod
How far are we from a full removal of X dependencies from any of the major
DEs? I heard mention of Wayland in this video and it got me a bit excited.

~~~
jrepin
You can read more about Wayland in Plasma 5.7 here [https://blog.martin-
graesslin.com/blog/2016/06/wayland-in-pl...](https://blog.martin-
graesslin.com/blog/2016/06/wayland-in-plasma-5-7/)

